# RAW feeding a new puppy



## Rocketqueen (May 29, 2015)

Hi all. In 8 days I will be bringing home my little boy and I think we have decided to feed a raw diet. I've joined a few FB groups and the general rule seems to be that puppies can be moved straight onto raw from kibble... Chicken for two weeks then introduce a protein at a time,,,?? I just wondered if anyone here had done this and how it went? 
if anyone uses any complete mixes they recommend ? I don't think I could manage a "diy" raw diet as I'm a non meat eater. And also how much did your pup eat in the first couple of weeks. Sorry for lots of questions ! Thanks in advance


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

My puppy came from the breeders on Natural Instinct and I've continued with that. Its easy peasy, complete with all that's necessary and as I can be a bit squeamish around animal parts, it doesn't make me want to throw up!

As for how you introduce a raw diet, I'm sure someone with experience will be along very soon to advise


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My puppy came to us at 12 weeks of age and I put her straight on to raw tripe with no problems. At all. Ever. It's over 18 months ago now. It's difficult to remember how much she started on but she now has 225 gms split over two meals one in the morning and one at night. At lunch time she gets a chicken wing or chicken neck. Max my older cockapoo is fed the same but he often doesn't want breakfast now so his first meal is a chicken wing at lunch time.


----------



## Rocketqueen (May 29, 2015)

That's great, thank you! What did you feed your puppies as training treats? And in the kong?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Rocketqueen said:


> That's great, thank you! What did you feed your puppies as training treats? And in the kong?


Ham, chicken, peanut butter, marmite, tuna, Apple, carrot, banana, cooked liver slivers anything like that.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Since you are getting premade, I'd check the labels for the recommended amounts for puppies. You can't apply with the 2-4% of body weight as they need more to grow. I know I was limited in the amount of kibble I could feed my two because even the recommended amounts would wreak havoc on their tummies - why I switched to raw. As adults they get minimum of 2% body weight and sometimes as much as 5%. But they are fully grown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenann76 (May 2, 2015)

Poppy has around 280g per day. She's on nutriment and is 14 weeks - she weighs 4.2kg. We switched her straight over at 8 weeks and we've had no problems (up until today but I think she ate something she shouldn't have in the garden!). We have been giving her around 6-8% of her body weight. I adjust it depending on whether she's looking podgy or not lol. The percentage goes down as they get older. I don't like handling meat especially but the ready prepared stuff is no different to giving normal dog food. I have to just tell myself it's something else when she has a chicken wing to munch on! I made some peanut butter treats which she loves and she's also had liver cake but she loves cheese or carrot and has cream cheese, peanut butter or marmite in her kong. Natures menu do treats too which she loves - we cut them up small though because otherwise she'd be full of treats with toilet and obedience training!


----------

